
Sorry, English major, the engineers have triumphed - azharcs
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/02/sorry-english-major-the-engineers-have-triumphed.ars
======
lukev
Well, of _course_ that's what _ars technica_ would report.

The "English Majors" (quoted because it's an artificial stereotype) the
article refers to have quite different priorities, and probably see things
differently.

